# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Linguix, AI-based writing assistant, Textly, Inc., Miami Beach, Florida, USA

## Airicist

linguix.com
linguix.ai
textly.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCbGywWBNsxVG9LiEpw6DsRw

facebook.com/linguix

twitter.com/LinguixAI

linkedin.com/company/linguix-grammar

instagram.com/linguixai

Co-founder and CEO - Alex Buchmann

Co-founder and CTO - Vitaly Kukharenko

Co-founder and CMO - Alexander Lashkov

----------

